# Bite Suit, God/bad what to use



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Witsh brand of bite suit do you guys prefer and why.
we are planing to start doing mondio in my traning goup and I was just thinking about withs suit wuld be best to get.
We will be traning with another group in the begining to get the stuff right. thye have a guy doing suits and they look good but its always nice to her many opinions.

I have ben interested in demanet, but I have also lookt at euro Joe, joe is easyer to get and its a bit sheeper.

thanks.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The honest truth is it is subjective. Demanet is a good company for sure. You should go to another club and see if you could try on their suits.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

yes i will do that to. just wanted to get a broder appinion. if i trye one out i will probobly think its ok and thn 6 mont later it will fal apart 
i have tryed 4 ifrent brands of Ipo sleeves and difrent types with in tah brand befor i found what i like. likwis for the swedish protection sleeves. but the al seems prety good from the begining 

what do you use Jeff? and why


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Phillipe Clemente. Tim Bartlett gave it to me. It is what I like. The jacket is training weight, but not real comfortable, but I don't think it is bad, it is just training weight. LOL I could use a lighter jacket.

However, I do not like Roca sport at all. Junk Junk Junk.

Other than that it really is what fits you best, and the only way is to try on as many as you can. It is the small details that make a huge difference.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm a big fan of Demanet for their quality. They come in a pretty wide variety of weights and some style differences and they last a long time.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Phillipe Clemente. Tim Bartlett gave it to me. It is what I like. The jacket is training weight, but not real comfortable, but I don't think it is bad, it is just training weight. LOL I could use a lighter jacket.
> 
> However, I do not like Roca sport at all. Junk Junk Junk.
> 
> Other than that it really is what fits you best, and the only way is to try on as many as you can. It is the small details that make a huge difference.


Hey Jeff

What about the Demanent jacket after I put on those
Can AM bite bars?


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

I have bought a lot of suits and they all have good and bad qualities. I have bought some great Demanet suits, but the competition one I have right now is crap. The material seems to be much looser and large strings pull out of it at times. Maybe just a bad batch of material, who knows????

I would probably recommend Demanet, Stephane Chevalier, Seynauve, EuroJoe and Philippe Clement, in that order.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks for you tips. i will look in to thos brands som more.
andreas


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I think overall it is hard to beat a Demanet, I also have a suit that was made by Freddy in Belgium that is very nice as well, I have two KNPV suits that can only be used for specific things but i like them for those things, I have owned several of the original Eurosport suits (made by Jumas) that were OK, I have worked a lot in a Roca suit and a Ray Allen suit that the club I train with has, and I have worked a little in the XUE suit. Of all of them I prefer the Demanet. the worst suit I have ever worked in was a Bende suit.


----------



## Stephanie O'Brien (Sep 11, 2007)

Demanet - normally an excellent choice and probably the most popular for ringsport. Lots of people sell them.
http://www.demanet-international.com/

Seynaeve - makes French/Mondio and Belgian suits, excellent quality/material, gaining a good reputation very fast here.
http://www.seynaevedogsport.com/index.html

Phillipe Clemente ( I have one that I like alot) My suit is not so new but holds up to quite a bit of abuse.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

I have to agree with Steph in this one. You can't go cheap on your suit. I have seen more old Demanets than any suits. If you are spending money you have to decide if you can afford a new suit every few yrs.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

thank you guys, maby it will be demanet then. the price difernes aint that big and everywher i have askt demanet alays comes up first.


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

We are also looking for a new suit
what are the major differences in the suits
i get the whole training vs. comp weight differences
but when someone says its a ring suit, is it vastly different in some way than a police suit

also have you guys ever used the suits with covers or replaceable sleeves
I tried a ray allen that has replaceable sleeves and while it seems like the idea may save you money in the long run i didn't like where the 2 coats met (it has an undercoat and an over vest)


discuss.....


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

I've never messed with suits that have removable sleeves. Ray Allen tend to be way overpriced and are good mostly for police departments with decoys that just take bites and don't want to get beat up. They offer minimal mobility.

Ring suits offer more mobility. Also, getting a suit that is sized for you makes a huge difference. I tried on a Demanet that was bought as a XL. Almost a completely different suit compared to one that is made to your specifications. It still had plenty of protection, but the suit was big and sloppy and I felt much more restricted.

Spend extra money on a custom sized suit and you can't go wrong. Patrick Murphy deals Demanet in the US and has the best customer service there is to offer. (www.chenilvictoire.com)


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Removable sleeves...... The whole point of a bite suit is to train the dog to bite other parts of the body besides the arms.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Jean Michelle mareau or whatever his name was made some shit like that, and I have seen a bunch of jackets in various training schools with them.

THey are usually stiff and nearly new condition, as they are junk. : )


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Matthew Grubb said:


> Removable sleeves...... The whole point of a bite suit is to train the dog to bite other parts of the body besides the arms.


I agree totally, but have you ever seen police k-9 trainers work a dog on a suit?? Ray Allen targets the LE community and the majority of LE guys pay a ton of money for a full suit and only use the forearm of the suit for taking bites. I think the suit Ray Allen sells with the removable arms is a death trap if you try to work a dog up high in the pocket you can really get hurt where the arm connects to the vest of the jacket there is an area where teeth can go through.
besides that.....I cant move in most of the Ray Allen suits, way too thick and heavy.


----------



## Loring Cox (Sep 6, 2008)

Any opinions of Arnaud le Maguer's suits?

Jeff, can you be more specific about the Roca suits? Is it the fit, material, construction, workmanship (all of the above?) that makes them junk?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Didn't last for shit. THat was the biggest problem I had. 

The problem I had with almost all the stuff I wore was that they could not figure out to make the legs a bit baggier. I got the holy living shit pinched out of me, and there simply was no were to go.

I am happy as a clam with the pants I have now, plenty of room to get out of the way.


----------



## Darryl Richey (Jul 3, 2006)

I have a Rocca now and it's about three years old. I get punished in it now. Not as bad when it was new, but I hated the material from the beggining. As I understand it they are using new Material. I aslso got it when you didn't have to order through the US and the prices have risen a significant amount. We have a couple new suits from Arnaud in our club. So far I like them. We'll see more with time. i might be trying one.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Mike…. I totally agree. 90% of the problem is that police trainers don’t know how to decoy. If I want to do arm bites I’ll wear a sleeve.

Our first suit was a Ray Allen… it was extremely big, puffy, and inflexible. If you fell over, someone would have to help you get up.
Our second suit was a Roca Sport. The suit material was terrible…. Big snags on the first use… the seams on the shoulders started to separate with repeated targeting on the back. 

We have a Demanet now and will not buy anything of lesser quality again. It’s only a year old but it has held up wonderful so far. Totally custom fit and custom construction, exactly how I wanted it to be spec’ed out. It’s easy to move in, light weight, with padding where it’s really needed. Inexperienced decoys might get pinched a bit until they are able to pull the dogs into the “properly padded” areas.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

I have taken bites in Euro Joe, Guy Michel, Cabiel, JM Costume, Euro Chien, Roca Sport and Demanet.

Demanet is Hands Down the Best!


----------

